# Tablet for uber/lyft



## Tae.gibson (Oct 8, 2016)

Thinking about getting a tablet so that I do not have to use my phone..anyone use a tablet? If so, how is it and can I buy a mount to mount from my window..I've attached a picture of the one I'm thinking about getting..so it's not that big


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

Anything in the 7+ inch like a iPad mini or nexus 7 - the one you have attached would work fine - you're still going to need to keep your phone ready when contacting a PAX via the driver app.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

I got a $100 (CDN) ACER tablet from Costco, Does the job perectly for me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I use the LG X Tab that you have attached. I love it. Make sure you get the Rotator app so you can use the Uber App in landscape mode.

Let me guess. Mobile and they're practically giving away the device for free? Haha. Do It. Its worth it.

I would recommend a magnet mount. I always laugh when I see uber drivers having their phones on their windshield.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I always laugh when I see uber drivers having their phones on their windshield.


Why?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> Why?


It's more obvious than trade dress and obscures your view. It also looks tacky, imo.

Here's how my LG is setup for the OP


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> It's more obvious than trade dress and obscures your view. It also looks tacky, imo.


Plenty of cars have phones or satnav mounted off the windscreen. Not exclusive to rideshare drivers.
And mine doesn't block my view at all. Maybe I'm just tall?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's more obvious than trade dress and obscures your view. It also looks tacky, imo.
> 
> Here's how my LG is setup for the OP


Plenty of non-RS drivers use a mount. It doesnt mean anything.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Any thoughts on AT&T Trek 2 HD tablet?
It has GPS and with LTE it could be used with Google Voice for voip calls

Is it possible to use just a tablet with GV or other VOIP Serviec with either uber or Lyft?
I originally signed up for uber with my GV number but had issues being able to easily call/text PAX and switched to my cell number


----------

